

Super Scratch Programming Adventure--A new programming comic for kids - tylero

Hi all, I've just finished editing a new comic book aimed at introducing kids (ages 8+) to programming concepts, called Super Scratch Programming Adventure. It's a comic that shows kids how to create (and build on) simple, playable videogames in Scratch, the visual programming language from MIT's Media Lab.<p>Read more about the book here: nostarch.com/scratch<p>Here's a sample chapter: nostarch.com/download/samples/Scratch_Stage4.pdf<p>Get 40% off with coupon SCRATCH4KIDS, and get a free ebook edition with the order, too.<p>Cheers,<p>Tyler
======
GregBuchholz
Looks like you can get it for $13.96 at Amazon, which would be less expensive
than 40% off of $24.95 (depending upon shipping etc.).

[http://www.amazon.com/Super-Scratch-Programming-Adventure-
Pr...](http://www.amazon.com/Super-Scratch-Programming-Adventure-
Program/dp/1593274092)

------
MarlonPro
Clickers:

About the book: <http://nostarch.com/scratch>

Sample chapter: <http://nostarch.com/download/samples/Scratch_Stage4.pdf>

